# BB Pistol



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok guys, lets see if someone can come up with some information on this one!
Here's a BB pistol that I have and I'm wondering just *who made it and when*? The ONLY markings that are on the BB pistol is what you can see in the picture. "*PAT. APPLIED FOR*".
I know that the loop under the barrel is what cocks the pistol. Where the heck you load the BB is anyone's guess. My assumption is that its just put in the barrel, as there's no other place to load the BB.
This was my Great Uncles and Lord knows when it was made or when he got it. Any ideas and facts?????
If the pic is to large on the screen, please check my photos...


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Does the barrel unscrew? I have an old Daisy that you have to unscrew tha barrel to load it takes really small BB's looks like #8 bird shot.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm checkiing with some guys that are real good with this stuff. Les


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

It may be british. There is one on ebay that is kinda similar. But, I couldn't find anything with that cocking method. Could be loaded from the muzzle some had magnets to hold the bb's in..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> Does the barrel unscrew? I have an old Daisy that you have to unscrew tha barrel to load it takes really small BB's looks like #8 bird shot.


Nope.


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Bodne-USA. Cast iron, riveted and you pull the ring to cock it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

my-handyman said:


> Bodne-USA. Cast iron, riveted and you pull the ring to cock it.


I'm not sure about it being cast iron. Its very light weight and you can tell that the barrel is the heaviest part, steel.
If it is made by Bodne, when and where did they manufacture them?
Never seen one like it before....


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Lets see what the other side looks like.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

You may be able to contact someone from Greenfield Village and send an email and a pic to them. They have some gun history buffs there.

http://www.hfmgv.org/


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

That front sight how is it fastened to the barrel?

May be a single shot drop a bb down the barrell cock it pull trigger.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

From a safety standpoint, try cocking it AFTER dropping a BB down the barrel...


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I noticed you have been checked out by the FBI-good. 

If I recall correctly MI has some 'funny' laws and bb/and or pellet pistols. Dont jeporadize your FBI check. Check out the MI bb pistol rules.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> I noticed you have been checked out by the FBI-good.
> 
> If I recall correctly MI has some 'funny' laws and bb/and or pellet pistols. Dont jeporadize your FBI check. Check out the MI bb pistol rules.


 Yup, its a smooth bore......


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Be careful you don't put your eye out with that thing. :lol:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Come on guys! Where's all the gun knowledge???


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I think some dude made it in his basement. I can't find anything that matches it. Could it be a Clingon weapon. Star Trec style?


----------



## Rippy (Mar 18, 2009)

My Uncle has this exact pistol. He lives in N.C. and picked it up at an estate sale. I've tried to find out something about it for him and your post is the only reference on the entire internet to one of these pistols I could find. Did you ever find out anything on yours?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Not sure if that's an air gun or a spring gun, but there is a blue book for air guns.

http://www.beemans.net/what's_new.htm#Blue Book of Airguns

www.beemans.net is a good reference maybe you can dig up some info on it there.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Give a MS forum shot out when your on the atiques roadshow.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Rippy said:


> My Uncle has this exact pistol. He lives in N.C. and picked it up at an estate sale. I've tried to find out something about it for him and your post is the only reference on the entire internet to one of these pistols I could find. Did you ever find out anything on yours?


Nope, still don't have a clue. Had one response and they thought it might be made by BODNE USA....(earlier in this post), but its not cast iron.
Still looking for information. I might contact Beemans with the question along with the pics...


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I fired off an email to Robert Beeman last night with pictures of the BB pistol. I received his answer this morning.
He says it is a *BOONE*. Then he pointed out that I could find out more about it in the "NEW" Blue Book of Airguns. Of course he wants me to purchase one. Can't blame him for that. That post that said Bodne was darn close!
NOW..... I need to locate someone that has the book........ Maybe I can find out approximately when it was produced and an approximate value.
Anyone?????


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> I fired off an email to Robert Beeman last night with pictures of the BB pistol. I received his answer this morning.
> He says it is a *BOONE*. Then he pointed out that I could find out more about it in the "NEW" Blue Book of Airguns. Of course he wants me to purchase one. Can't blame him for that. That post that said Bodne was darn close!
> NOW..... I need to locate someone that has the book........ Maybe I can find out approximately when it was produced and an approximate value.
> Anyone?????


Library?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Sib said:


> Library?


:lol: I'd really be surprised if they even carried an old one up here. We just got rid of communications via smoke signals, which, I believe were faster than this dial up that I have to use

That is though a very good suggestion! I'll check and maybe they have one of the older books. It appears that Beeman came out with a new version that's already sold out.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Here is one that recently sold:

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/printitem.cfm?ItemNum=8158070


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

flinch said:


> Here is one that recently sold:
> 
> http://www.auctionarms.com/search/printitem.cfm?ItemNum=8158070


This is what this site is all about. Members helping other members answer questions and sharing information. There's a wealth of information on this site. All you have to do is ask. There's so many people willing to help and learn at the same time. And they don't even consider you a "sponge".
Thanks finch


----------

